# Vacuum Cleaners



## MzzRach (Mar 5, 2010)

I've realized that my current bottom of the line $60 Hoover is no longer cutting it, I need to upgrade my vacuum. Especially having cats, I need something better.

I don't mind spending more than what I spent on my Hoover, but I don't want to spend into the thousands, either.

Does anyone have a vacuum that they love and recommend? Would love opinions.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 5, 2010)

We have the Dyson Animal and it's really great, especially on cat hair.


----------



## dancer4j (Mar 5, 2010)

Dyson.  I have the regular ol' yellow one, but it stills works awesome.  In the future I wanna get the one on the ball that rolls every which way.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_We have the Dyson Animal and it's really great, especially on cat hair._

 

I covet this from my aunt's house... don't have one of my own. The cheapest I've seen one is for $280 at Sear's. It's my present for myself when I buy my first house, and I still have a year or two for that... especially since right now I have hard floors but I like to vacuum my hard floors in between thorough sweeping.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 5, 2010)

We got ours when if first came out and was ridiculously expensive.  It was a gift from DH's parents, fortunately, because we never would've bought it ourselves.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 5, 2010)

dyson with the ball work  great.


----------



## mochabean (Mar 5, 2010)

Dyson all the way! It sucks out ANYTHING that is trapped in the rug. It is pricey and expensive but you can get good sales during the holidays (Black Friday, Presidents Day, etc). The price is totally worth it for the way it performs!


----------



## blondie711 (Mar 6, 2010)

I second all the Dyson votes! We have 200lb mastiff and 65lb English Bulldog. Dyson is the only vacuum I would ever own again (And I did have a 1k Miele, it was a piece of crap) I had the Dyson Animal (about $500) I gave to my son and now have the Dyson yellow one, could not be happier. And if something breaks, ie.. hose, attachment, they just send you a new one, for five years!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 7, 2010)

I appreciate everyone's comments.  It's funny about the Dysons, because I am finding either people absolutely love them, or truly hate them with a passion.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 7, 2010)

my boyfriend just bought us a bissell pet hair eraser. we have a pug and a boston terrier in the house and let me tell you that pug sheds about as much as my german shepherd (ie. AHELLUVALOT) and it works like a dream! i was so excited when i first used it because it got so much out of the carpet and the furniture.

my three cats are still living with my mom, and she just opted for a shopvac. one of the kitties is a ragdoll and then two american shorthairs so there's a ton of hair always everywhere. everytime we'd get a vaccuum it would only last a few months at best.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 8, 2010)

Another vote here for the Dyson Animal!  We have central vac and stopped using it because it doesn't work so well.  Then we got the Dyson and it is amazing.  I have a 75 lb dog (dalmation with those short annoying hairs that stick everwhere) and a 15 lb long-haired tabby cat so trust me I know about pet hair!!

The suction is so strung that once it caught a loose carpet thread and if I hadn't stopped it right away I swear it would have sucked up the friggin' carpet!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone, for your comments! 

So, after doing more research, I almost bought a Dyson Animal, but ended up with a Bissell Healthy Home Vacuum (bagless with a HEPA filter). I love it - and even better, it was less than half the cost of the Dyson I was looking at. We'll see how it holds up, but so far, so good. *So much better* than my "bottom of the line" $60 Hoover. 

I also bought a Shark Steam Pocket Mop, which I have been waiting for a while. I think I have spring cleaning fever!


----------



## BandAid209 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a Dyson Airmuscle and it is amazing!!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 2, 2010)

i am love with my dyson


----------

